# Lowering springs



## darkangel21 (Sep 9, 2003)

Does anyone know where i can get a good set of lowering springs from i am looking to get a 2in drop front and back. I was looking at a set of goldline springs does anyone know if they r good or if anyone can recommend something better let me know


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

....now in suspension forum......


----------



## darkangel21 (Sep 9, 2003)

Next time please post in the correct section. Your threads will continue to be moved. If you disregard this, warnings and punishments will be given.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Sorry, but chimmike is right. Post in the correct section from now on, and watch your attitude. Moving to suspension and brakes section...


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I would go with Eibach Sportlines. They lower the car 1.9". Right now I have Sportlines on the front and Pro Kits on the rear. I am on stock struts right now and I find the ride to be somewhat decent. The springs have been on my car for about a year. Here is a pic if you want to look.

http://www.cardomain.com/id/championjeep 





darkangel21 said:


> Does anyone know where i can get a good set of lowering springs from i am looking to get a 2in drop front and back. I was looking at a set of goldline springs does anyone know if they r good or if anyone can recommend something better let me know


----------



## darkangel21 (Sep 9, 2003)

sorry bout the attitude guys i will post in the correct forum from now on ok


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

darkangel21 said:


> Does anyone know where i can get a good set of lowering springs from i am looking to get a 2in drop front and back. I was looking at a set of goldline springs does anyone know if they r good or if anyone can recommend something better let me know


You can't lower a B13 Sentra 2 inches and have the suspension still work. The Hyperco springs lower the car only 1" and have a high enough rate to keep the car off the bumpstops.

Eibach and H&R are way too low and too soft.

Mike


----------

